# jig glue help



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

hi all was kicking around the idea of making some aunt jigs/spider jigs this winter..i picked up some un-painted poored jigs the other day along with colored rubberband strips and colored thread..i got some advise from a guy about using 3 strands of the rubber band and the thread and how to attach this and he said make sure you put a bit of glue on this after its tied so it holds..so I think I have everything ill need besides the glue..what do you recommend to use? im guessing you wouldn't use superglue im assuming? thanks in advance for your imput


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Super glue works fine. just make sure its waterproof.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I do super glue then clear nail polish over that....never had a problem yet with the toothy salt water fish yet

.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You can get fly tying glue - head cement - from fly shops, Cabelas or BPS. Clear nail polish works very well though and available at every corner dollar shop. Sally's Hard As Nails is my choice.


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok thanks for the replys..I picked up some glue from bps seems ok just have to wait and see and give them a try


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

PS nice looking jigs ironman172 im gonna start small (ant jigs) then maybe get more brave and try to expand from there


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

mpw80 said:


> PS nice looking jigs ironman172 im gonna start small (ant jigs) then maybe get more brave and try to expand from there


I just started and getting a little better then at first. these were for the salt water but they have worked up here too, for the saugeye 
I gave a lot away my last trip to fellow anglers....those toothy fish sure know how to cut your line quick


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are great, ironman.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I second Sally. Easy to find, girl friends purse always has a bottle.


----------

